# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  قانون دخول وإقامة الأجانب بالمغرب

## هيثم الفقى

*الاسم*

قانون رقم 02.03 يتعلق بدخول وإقامة الأجانب بالمملكة المغربية وبالهجرة غير المشروعة الصادر بتنفيده ظهير شريف رقم 1.03.196 بتاريخ 16 من رمضان 1424 (11 نوفمبر2003) 


*الباب الأول أحكام عامة* 

المادة 1 يخضع دخول الأجانب إلى المملكة المغربية وإقامتهم بها لأحكام هذا القانون، مع مراعاة مفعول الاتفاقيات الدولية المنشورة بصفة رسمية. يراد "بالأجانب" في مدلول هذا القانون، الأشخاص الذين لا يتوفرون على الجنسية المغربية أو الذين ليست لهم جنسية معروفة أو الذين تعذر تحديد جنسيتهم. 
المادة 2 مع مراعاة مبدإ العاملة بالمثل، لا تطبق أحكام هذا القانون على أعوان البعثات الديبلوماسية والقنصلية ولا على أعضائها المعتمدين في المغرب الذين يتمتعون بوضعية ديبلوماسية. 
المادة 3 يجب على كل أجنبي نزل بالتراب المغربي أو وصل إليه، أن يتقدم إلى السلطات المختصة المكلفة بالمراقبة في المراكز الحدودية حاملا لجواز السفر المسلم له من قبل الدولة التي يعتبر من رعاياها، أو لأية وثيقة سفر أخرى سارية الصلاحية ومعترف بها من لدن الدولة المغربية كوثيقة سفر لازالت صلاحيتها قائمة وتكون مصحوبة عند الاقتضاء بالتأشيرة المطلوب الإدلاء بها والمسلمة من طرف الإدارة. 
المادة 4 يمكن أن تشمل المراقبة التي يتم القيام بها بمناسبة فحص إحدى الوثائق المشار إليها في المادة 3أعلاه، التأكد أيضا من وسائل عيش الشخص المعني بالأمر، وأسباب قدومه إلى المغرب وضمانات رجوعه إلى بلده، أخذا في الاعتبار بصفة خاصة. أحكام النصوص التشريعية والتنظيمية المتعلقة بالهجرة. 
يمكن للسلطة المختصة المكلفة بالمراقبة في المراكز الحدودية أن ترفض دخول أي شخص إلى التراب المغربي إذا كان لا يستطيع الوفاء بهده الالتزامات أو لا يتوفر على المبررات المنصوص عليها في الأحكام المشار إليها أعلاه أو الواردة في النصوص التشريعية والتنظيمية المتعلقة بالهجرة. 
يمكن أيضا رفض دخول أي أجنبي إلى التراب المغربي إذا كان وجوده به يشكل تهديدا للنظام العام، أو كان ممنوعا من الدخول عليه أو كان مطرودا منه. 
يحق لكل أجنبي رفض دخوله إلى التراب المغربي أن يشعر الشخص الذي صرح باعتزامه الذهاب إليه، أو أن يعمل على إشعاره أو يشعر قنصلية بلده أو يشعر محاميا من اختياره. 
يمكن الاحتفاظ بالأجنبي الذي رفض دخوله إلى التراب المغربي، في الأماكن المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 34 أدناه. 
يمكن أن ينفذ تلقائيا القرار القاضي بالرفض من لدن السلطات المختصة المكلفة بالمراقبة في المراكز الحدودية. 
*الباب الثاني سندات الإقامة* 

المادة 5 سندات الإقامة بالتراب المغربي هي: - بطاقة التسجيل؛ - بطاقة الإقامة. 
المادة 6 يجب على الأجنبي المقيم بالتراب المغربي الذي تفوق سنه الثامنة عشرة من العمر أن يكون حاملا لبطاقة تسجيل أو بطاقة إقامة. تسلم بقوة القانون بطاقة تسجيل إلى الأجنبي الذي يتراوح عمره بين ست عشرة وثمان عشرة سنة ويصرح برغبته في مزاولة نشاط مهني مأجور إذا كان أحد والديه يتوفر على نفس البطاقة. ويمكن للأجنبي في الحالات الأخرى أن يطلب بطاقة تسجيل. مع مراعاة أحكام الاتفاقيات الدولية، فان القاصرين الذين تقل سنهم عن ثمان عشرة سنة ويتوفر أحد والديهم على سند للإقامة، والقاصرين من بين هؤلاء المستوفين للشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 17 أدناه، وكذا القاصرين الذين يدخلون إلى التراب المغربي لمتابعة الدراسة بموجب تأشيرة إقامة تفوق مدتها ثلاثة أشهر، يحصلون بطلب منهم على وثيقة للتنقل تسلم لهم وفق الشروط المحددة بنص تنظيمي. 
المادة 7 تخضع سندات الإقامة عند تسليمها أو تجديدها أو تسليم نظير منها لحقوق التمبر المنصوص عليها في القسم الرابع من الفصل 8 من الباب الثالث من الكتاب الثاني من المرسوم رقم 2.58.1151 الصادر في 12 من جمادى الآخرة 1378 (24 ديسمبر 1958 ) بمثابة مدونة التسجيل والتمبر. 
*الفرع الأول بطاقة التسجيل*

المادة 8 يجب على الأجنبي الراغب في الإقامة بالتراب المغربي أن يطلب من الإدارة، حسب الشروط والكيفيات المحددة بنص تنظيمي، تسليمه بطاقة للتسجيل قابلة للتجديد، يتعين عليه أن يحملها أو أن يكون بإمكانه الإدلاء بها للإدارة داخل أجل 48 ساعة. 
يقوم مؤقتا مقام بطاقة التسجيل وصل طلب تسليمها أو وصل طلب تجديدها. 
المادة 9 يعفى من تقديم الحصول على بطاقة التسجيل: 
1 – إضافة إلى أعوان وأعضاء البعثات الديبلوماسية أو القنصلية المشار إليهم في المادة الثانية أعلاه، أزواجهم وأصولهم وأبناؤهم القاصر ون أو غير المتزوجين الذين يعيشون معهم تحت سقف واحد ؛ 
2 – الأجانب المقيمون بالمغرب لمدة أقصاها 90 يوما بموجب وثيقة صالحة للسفر. 
المادة 10 تعتبر بطاقة التسجيل بمثابة رخصة للإقامة لمدة تتراوح بين سنة واحدة وعشر سنوات كحد أقصى، وتكون قابلة للتجديد لنفس المدة حسب الأسباب التي يدلى بها الأجنبي للإدارة المغربية المختصة لتبرير إقامته بالتراب المغربي. 
يجب على الأجنبي التصريح بتغيير مكان إقامته للسلطات المغربية خلال الآجال وضمن الشكليات المحددة بنص تنظيمي. 
المادة 11 إذا ثم رفض تسليم بطاقة التسجيل أو سحبها، يجب على الأجنبي المعني بالأمر مغادرة التراب المغربي داخل أجل خمسة عشر يوما ابتداء من تاريخ تبليغ الرفض أو السحب من طرف الإدارة. 
المادة 12 يجب على الأجنبي أن يغادر التراب المغربي عند انصرام مدة صلاحية بطاقة تسجيله، إلا إذا تم تجديدها أو سلمت له بطاقة للإقامة. 
المادة 13 تحمل بطاقة التسجيل المسلمة للأجنبي الذي يثبت أن بإمكانه العيش بموارده فقط، والذي يلتزم بعدم مزاولة أي نشاط مهني بالمغرب خاضع للترخيص، عبارة "زائر". وتحمل بطاقة التسجيل المسلمة للأجنبي الذي يثبت أنه يتابع تعليما أو دراسة بالمغرب، وانه يتوفر على وسائل عيش كافية، عبارة "طالب". وتحمل بطاقة التسجيل المسلمة للأجنبي الراغب في مزاولة نشاط مهني بالمغرب خاضع للترخيص، والذي يثبت حصوله عليه، الإشارة إلى النشاط المذكور. 
المادة 14 يمكن رفض تسليم بطاقة التسجيل إلى كل أجنبي يشكل وجوده بالتراب المغربي تهديدا للنظام العام. 
المادة 15 يمكن أن يكون منح بطاقة التسجيل مشروطا بإدلاء الأجنبي بتأشيرة للإقامة تفوق مدتها ثلاثة أشهر. 
*الفرع الثاني بطاقة الإقامة*

المادة 16 يمكن للأجنبي الذي يثبت أنه أقام بالتراب المغربي طوال مدة متواصلة لا تقل عن أربع سنوات، وفقا للقوانين والأنظمة الجاري بها العمل، الحصول على بطاقة تسمى" بطاقة الإقامة". 
تراعى على الخصوص عند منح بطاقة الإقامة أو رفضها وسائل العيش التي يتوفر عليها الأجنبي، ومن بينها ظروف مزاولة نشاطه المهني وعند الاقتضاء، الوقائع التي قد يحتج بها ليبرر رغبته في الإقامة بصفة دائمة بالتراب المغربي. 
يمكن رفض منح بطاقة الإقامة إلى كل أجنبي يشكل وجوده بالتراب المغربي تهديدا للنظام العام. 
المادة 17 مع مراعاة الضوابط القانونية المتعلقة بالإقامة فوق التراب المغربي والدخول إليه، تسلم بطاقة الإقامة، ما لم يوجد استثناء، إلى: 
1- الزوج الأجنبي لمواطنة مغربية أو الزوجة الأجنبية لمواطن مغربي ؛ 
2- الطفل الأجنبي من أم مغربية والطفل عديم الجنسية من أم مغربية الذي لا يستفيد من أحكام البند 1 من الفصل 7 من الظهير الشريف رقم 1.58.250 الصادر في 21 من صفر 1378 (6 سبتمبر1958 )بمثابة قانون الجنسية المغربية، إذا بلغ سن الرشد المدني أو كان تحت كفالة أمه، وكذا الأصول الأجانب لمواطن مغربي وزوجته أو لمواطنة مغربية وزوجها،الذين يوجدون تحت كفالته أو كفالتها ؛ 
3- الأجنبي الذي يكون أبا أو أما لطفل مقيم مولود بالمغرب ومكتسب الجنسية المغربية بحكم القانون خلال العامين السابقين لبلوغه سن الرشد، تطبيقا لأحكام الفصل 9 من الظهير الشريف رقم 1.58.250 الصادر في 21 من صفر 1378 (6 سبتمبر 1958 )المشار إليه أعلاه، شريطة أن تكون له النيابة الشرعية عن الطفل أو حق حضانته أو أن يكون متكفلا بنفقته بصورة فعلية؛ 
4 – الزوج والأطفال القاصرين لأجنبي حامل لبطاقة الإقامة. غير أنه يمكن للأطفال إذا بلغو سن الرشد المدني أن يطلبوا بصفة فردية بطاقة الإقامة طبقا للشروط المطلوبة ؛ 
5 – الأجنبي الذي حصل على صفة لاجئ تطبيقا للمرسوم الصادر في 2 صفر 1377 (29 أغسطس 1957 ) بتحديد كيفيات تطبيق الاتفاقية المتعلقة بوضعية اللاجئين الموقعة بجنيف في 28 يوليو 1951 يوليو، وكذا إلى زوجه وأولاده القاصرين أو خلال السنة التي تلي بلوغهم سن الرشد المدني ؛ 
6 – الأجنبي الذي أثبت بأية وسيلة من الوسائل أن مكان إقامته الاعتيادية هو المغرب، منذ أكثر من خمس عشرة سنة، أو منذ أن بلغ العاشرة من عمره على الأكثر، أو أنه في وضعية قانونية منذ أزيد من عشر سنوات. 
غير أنه لا يمكن تسليم بطاقة الإقامة في الحالات المذكورة أعلاه، إذا كان وجود الأجنبي بالتراب المغربي يشكل تهديدا للنظام العام. 
المادة 18 يجب على الأجنبي التصريح بتغيير مكان إقامته للسلطات المغربية خلال الآجال وضمن الشكليات المحددة بنص تنظيمي. 
تفقد بطاقة الإقامة صلاحيتها بالنسبة للأجنبي الذي غادر التراب المغربي لمدة تفوق سنتين. 
*الفرع الثالث رفض تسليم سند الإقامة أو تجديده*

المادة 19 يرفض تسليم سند الإقامة إلى الأجنبي الذي لا يستوفي الشروط التي تنص عليها أحكام هذا القانون من أجل الحصول على سند إقامة، أو الذي يطلب الحصول على بطاقة تسجيل بهدف مزاولة نشاط مهني غير مرخص له به. 
يمكن سحب سند الإقامة في الحالتين التاليتين: 
- إذا لم يدل الأجنبي بالوثائق والإثباتات المحددة بنص تنظيمي؛ 
- إذا كان صاحب السند موضوع إجراء يقضي بطرده، أو إذا صدر في حقه قرار قضائي يمنع دخوله إلى التراب المغربي. 
يجب على المعني بالأمر في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في الفقرتين السابقتين مغادرة التراب المغربي. 
المادة 20 يمكن للأجنبي الذي رفض طلبه الرامي إلى الحصول على سند إقامة أو تجديده أو سحب منه هذا السند الطعن داخل أجل خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تبليغ قرار الرفض أو السحب أمام رئيس المحكمة الإدارية بصفته قاضيا للمستعجلات. 
لا يحول الطعن المذكور في الفقرة الأولى أعلاه، دون اتخاذ قرار بالاقتياد إلى الحدود أو بالطرد وفقا لأحكام الأبواب الثالث والرابع والخامس من القسم الأول من هذا القانون. 
*الباب الثالث الاقتياد إلى الحدود* 

المادة 21 يمكن للإدارة أن تأمر بالاقتياد إلى الحدود بموجب قرار معلل في الحالات التالية: 
1 – إذا لم يستطع الأجنبي أن يبرر أن دخوله إلى التراب المغربي قد تم بصفة قانونية إلا إذا تمت تسوية وضعيته لا حقا بعد دخوله إليه؛ 
2 – إذا ظل الأجنبي داخل التراب المغربي لمدة تفوق صلاحية تأشير ته، أو عند انصرام أجل ثلاثة أشهر ابتداء من تاريخ دخوله إليه، إذا لم يكن خاضعا لإلزامية التأشيرة وذلك ما لم يكن حاملا لبطاقة تسجيل مسلمة بصفة قانونية ؛ 
3 – إذا ظل الأجنبي الذي تم رفض تسليمه سند إقامة أو تجديده أو تم سحبه منه، مقيما فوق التراب المغربي لمدة تفوق 15 يوما ابتداء من تاريخ تبليغه الرفض أو السحب ؛ 
4 - إذا لم يطلب الأجنبي تجديد سند إقامته وظل مقيما فوق التراب المغربي لمدة تفوق 15 يوما بعد انقضاء مدة صلاحية سند الإقامة ؛ 
5- إذا صدر في حق الأجنبي حكم نهائي بسبب تزييف أو تزوير أو إقامة تحت اسم آخر غير اسمه أو عدم التوفر على سند للإقامة ؛ 
6 – إذا تم سحب وصل طلب بطاقة التسجيل من الأجنبي بعد تسليمه له؛ 
7 – إذا سحبت من الأجنبي بطاقة تسجيله أو إقامته، أو تم رفض تسليم أو تجديد إحدى هاتين البطاقتين،وذلك في حالة صدور هذا السحب أو الرفض تطبيقا للأحكام التشريعية أو التنظيمية الجاري بها العمل، بسبب تهديد للنظام العام. 
المادة 22 يمكن أن يقترن قرار الاقتياد إلى الحدود بقرار المنع من ا لدخول إلى التراب المغربي لمدة أقصاها سنة واحدة ابتداء من تاريخ تنفيذ الاقتياد إلى الحدود،وذلك تبعا لخطورة السلوك الدافع للاقتياد، ومع مراعاة الحالة الشخصية للمعني بالأمر. 
يكون القرار الصادر بالمنع من دخول التراب المغربي منفصلا عن قرار الاقتياد إلى الحدود.ويكون معللا، ولا يمكن اتخاذه إلا بعد تمكين المعني بالأمر من تقديم ملاحظاته. ويترتب عنه بقوة القانون اقتياد الأجنبي المعني بالأمر إلى الحدود. 
المادة 23 يمكن للأجنبي الذي صدر في حقه قرار بالاقتياد إلى الحدود. أن يطلب خلال أجل الثماني والأربعين ساعة التي تلي تبليغه إليه، من رئيس المحكمة الإدارية بصفته قاضيا للمستعجلات، إلغاء القرار المذكور. 
يبت رئيس المحكمة الإدارية أو من ينوب عنه داخل أجل أربعة أيام كاملة ابتداء من رفع الأمر إليه، ويمكنه أن ينتقل إلى مقر الهيئة القضائية الأكثر قربا من المكان الذي يوجد به الأجنبي، إذا كان هذا الأخير محتفظا به تطبيقا للمادة 34 من هذا القانون. 
يمكن للأجنبي أن يطلب من رئيس المحكمة الإدارية أو من ينوب عنه الاستعانة بترجمان والاطلاع على الملف الذي يتضمن الوثائق التي استند إليها القرار المطعون فيه. 
تكون الجلسة عمومية وبحضور المعني بالأمر إلا إذا استدعي بصفة قانونية ولم يحضر. يكون الأجنبي مؤازرا بمحام إن كان لديه، ويمكنه أن يطلب من الرئيس أو من ينوب عنه أن يعين له محاميا بصفة تلقائية. 
المادة 24 يمكن تطبيق أحكام المادة 34 من هذا القانون بمجرد اتخاذ قرار الاقتياد إلى الحدود.ولا يمكن تنفيذ القرار المذكور قبل انصرام أجل ثمان وأربعين ساعة الموالية لتبليغه، أو قبل البت في الموضوع في حالة رفع الأمر إلى رئيس المحكمة الإدارية. 
إذا ثم إلغاء قرار الاقتياد إلى حدود، توقف فورا إجراءات الاحتفاظ المنصوص عليها في المادة 34أدناه،وتسلم للأجنبي رخصة مؤقتة للإقامة إلى أن تصدر الإدارة من جديد قرارا يتعلق بوضعيته. يكون الأمر الصادر عن رئيس المحكمة الإدارية قابلا للاستئناف أمام الغرفة الإدارية بالمجلس الأعلى داخل أجل شهر من تاريخ التبليغ. 
ولا يكون الاستئناف موقفا للتنفيذ. 
يحق للأجنبي بمجرد تبليغه قرار الاقتياد إلى الحدود إشعار محام أو إشعار قنصلية بلده أو شخص من اختياره. 
*الباب الرابع الطرد* 

المادة 25 يمكن أن يتخذ قرار الطرد من قبل الإدارة، إذا كان وجود الشخص الأجنبي فوق التراب المغربي يشكل تهديدا خطيرا للنظام العام مع مراعاة مقتضيات المادة 26 بعده. يمكن إلغاء قرار الطرد في أي وقت من الأوقات أو التراجع عنه. 
المادة 26 لا يمكن اتخاذ قرار الطرد في حق: 
1 – الأجنبي الذي يثبت بكل الوسائل إقامته فوق التراب المغربي بصفة اعتيادية منذ أن بلغ على الأكثر سن السادسة من عمره ؛ 
2 – الأجنبي الذي يثبت بكل الوسائل إقامته فوق التراب المغربي بصفة اعتيادية منذ أزيد من خمس عشرة سنة؛ 
3 – الأجنبي الذي أقام فوق التراب المغربي بصفة قانونية منذ عشر سنوات، إلا إذا كان طالبا طيلة هذه المدة ؛ 
4 - الأجنبي المتزوج من مواطن مغربي منذ سنة واحدة على الأقل ؛ 
5 – الأجنبي الذي يكون أبا أو أما لطفل مقيم فوق التراب المغربي ومكتسب للجنسية المغربية بحكم القانون، تطبيقا لأحكام الفصل 9 من الظهير الشريف رقم 1.58.250 الصادر في 21 من صفر1378 (6 سبتمبر 1958 ) المشار إليه أعلاه، شريطة أن تكون له النيابة الشرعية عن الطفل وأن يكون متكفلا بنفقته بصورة فعلية ؛ 
6 –الأجنبي المقيم بصفة قانونية فوق التراب المغربي بموجب سندمن سندات الإقامة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو في الاتفاقيات الدولية والذي لم يسبق أن صدر في حقه حكم نهائي بعقوبة حبسية تقل عن سنة واحدة نافذة 
7 – المرأة الأجنبية الحامل ؛ 
8 – الأجنبي القاصر. 
لا يقيد الطرد بأي أجل إذا كان موضوع الإدانة جريمة تتعلق بفعل له علاقة بالإرهاب أو بالمس بالآداب العامة أو المخدرات. 
المادة 27 يمكن اتخاذ قرار الطرد لأحكام المادة 26 من هذا القانون، إذا كان الطرد يشكل ضرورة ملحة لحفظ أمن الدولة أو الأمن العام.

----------

